# Ray Mears



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)




----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hehehe! because he's sooo great!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Mouth wateringly good.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

While I'm on a roll.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

He really is that good.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

And another one. Here he makes a Bow-drill friction fire kit, with flint tools ... and this was about ten years ago ... he's something else!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I knew he had one with a catapult in.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

In this, we have one of the fundamentals of bushcraft; shelter. And an important look at lighting matches. Thanks to everyone who's following this thread, I encourage you to take a look at your local surroundings, and see what you have hidden outside your back door.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like Ray and prefer him over the grilled bear


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

personally i prefer bear grylls but i do like to watch ray mears once in a while also that duel survivor is good!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I read in the times that bear grylls is a fake a couple of years ago but even befor that i thought he was a fake. Apparently he stays in hotels and is a vegeterian.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Gwilym said:


> I read in the times that bear grylls is a fake a couple of years ago but even befor that i thought he was a fake. Apparently he stays in hotels and is a vegeterian.


Yeah and those camera guys are as good they keep up with him carrying all that gear up steep hills,while the bear is panting away carrying only a knife


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah that what made me laugh. he said he was parachuted ito a jungle by himself with just a knife. well who the **** is filming. Then he climbed a tree to get a vantage point and kept saying how dangerous it was but somehow there was a cameraman at the top to film him. I think maybe its the camera guys who should have the tv show lol


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Bear, is very different to Ray. He doesn't do much more than run through the 'S.A.S. survival guide' and even then, only a small part of it. Ray, calls him a "showman" compared to himself, and I think it's a reasonable enough description. For instance, Mr Grylls has never shown us the basics of flint-knapping, or has ever consulted professionals in fields he's not an expert in (as far as I'm aware). As for others, like Dave Canterbury, or even Bruce Parry, they have subtle differences in similar fields, but Mr (I'm a frikkin legend) Ray Mears, is a very different kettle of fish, in the details.





Note how similar the design is; in the details however, it's thorough and expert knowledge.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The variation and skill ... it almost never ends.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I like Ray and prefer him over the grilled bear


Better skills teaching with Ray, Bear Grylls is more for entertainment, he seems a little full of crap sometimes...fun to watch though. On the American side, Ron Hood's Woodsmaster series is good stuff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> I like Ray and prefer him over the grilled bear


Better skills teaching with Ray, Bear Grylls is more for entertainment, he seems a little full of crap sometimes...fun to watch though. On the American side, Ron Hood's Woodsmaster series is good stuff
[/quote]

Never heard of him, thanks.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't forget Les Stroud. I think he is both entertaining and very knowledgeable.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Don't forget Les Stroud. I think he is both entertaining and very knowledgeable.


The Bushtucker man, I've heard of him; Ray has even done a show with him.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)




----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The versatile Birch tree, in more detail.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sorry, there's four videos there, but I can't get them all to appear.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thank God for real heroes.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Finally, Ray has his own Youtube page.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

simples i like anything to do with survival and bushcraft but i do prefer bear as he is more of a risk TAKEER an i have never seen ray mears put his hand in a hole in a swamp to get a 20lb catfish and tbh i have never seen him kill his own dinner like in the hog roast he got it brought to him if tht was bear he would be fighting it till it died not get the crew members to bring it from a local farm lol


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

The best ever episode of Ray Mears was building the birch bark canoe,The Indian eldar stated that birch canoes have been known to last a hundred years.Man the skill involved-And using no modern power tools.BRILLIANT.


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

Ray is my favorite among the lot. He seems to teach the most techniques and in great detail borne of real experience. I understand he has TV shows; too bad we can't get them here in the U.S.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I have this book by Ray... it's very good.... WKDB has demonstrated some of the techniques.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

§lïñg§hö† vïßê ♡ � said:


> simples i like anything to do with survival and bushcraft but i do prefer bear as he is more of a risk TAKEER an i have never seen ray mears put his hand in a hole in a swamp to get a 20lb catfish and tbh i have never seen him kill his own dinner like in the hog roast he got it brought to him if tht was bear he would be fighting it till it died not get the crew members to bring it from a local farm lol


bear has fought with a hog and killed it for he dinner out there just with a knife


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Ted said:


> Ray is my favorite among the lot. He seems to teach the most techniques and in great detail borne of real experience. I understand he has TV shows; too bad we can't get them here in the U.S.


You can download them for free.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I have this book by Ray... it's very good.... WKDB has demonstrated some of the techniques.


I can't believe I haven't seen that book before, I've got to buy it.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

For the record, Bear is a showman, Ray's the real thing.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I have this book by Ray... it's very good.... WKDB has demonstrated some of the techniques.


I can't believe I haven't seen that book before, I've got to buy it.
[/quote]

its quite old now... had it for years


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

I have another book of his, Essential Bushcraft, and like it a lot. For rabbits, he talks about snares, but he doesn't mention slingshots. I've seen some of his videos online. Will need to look for his TV shows too.


----------

